# [Wet Thumb Forum]-need help selecting eheim accessories



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i have finally decided to get an eheim 2213 for my 30 gallon tank. i have done lots of searching on the web, and this one seems to be the best one for me.

that being said,i was wandering what media i should use in it. i want somthing that will keep my water clear, but i also want somthing that doesn't have to be cleaned very often. i have talked to some people that just use bio balls, and they only have to clean it every 6 months, but i can't see how this could keep the water sparkling clean (that is why i am getting 
a canister filter  ). 

also, i wanted to know if using a surface skimmer would be a good thing. i know that i do get a lot of buildup on the water surface, but i didn't know if a surface skimmer was worth it.

last question: what is the best way to get the co2 into it?


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Personally I prefer using a surface skimmer though it is a pain to remember to turn off the filter during feedings, and then remember to turn the filter back on.

I've found that using a DIY external reactor is the best choice when using a canister filter on a planted tank. The exception is the Magnum 350's make a great reactor. Here's the plans that many of us have used for our DIY inline external reactors.

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks.

what about media?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey russel, 

i have a 2213 on my 13G tank.. and i have to say the turnover is not really what i expected. I would consider getting something bigger for your 30G. 
I use filter floss, small gravel-like stones (i forget the name), one or two of the blue sponges that come with the filter (they fit nicely in the cannister (obviously!) and are a good first line of defense at the bottom of the cannister, and also a layer of bioballs.
there's nothing scientific about my selection.. just something to trap the bigger bits and then something to let the bacteria develop.
however, i wouldn't say my water is "sparkling" (although i would love it to be!) so will be interested to see what other people have to say.

seriously though, i would go for something with more turnover for your 30G. 

a diffuser on the outflow gave the best results for me with CO2, until i broke it! am going to try and repair it this weekend.. we'll see. Good luck.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is it possible that you don't get a good turnover because your filter floss becomes clogged?

i do thank you for this suggestion, i would rather have too much filtration than not enough.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, its possible the floss becomes clogged, but its never a huge turnover even after a clean or change of floss. 

if you're going to spend the money, make sure you get the right one! the next one up can only be a few dollars more, right?!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

CLASSIC EXTERNAL CNSTR FLTR 2217/UT 159G $122.99 


CLASSIC EXTRNL CNSTR FILTR 2215 / UT 92G $92.99 


CLASSIC EXTERNAL CNSTR FLTR 2213/UT 66G $64.99 

these are petsmart prices. and believe it or not, petsmart is the cheapest i have found.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

go as big as you can afford. Obviously, you don't want an outflow that's going to batter your plants, so i would suggest the 2215.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that's what i was afraid of. i just don't think i will be able to afford the 2215 for a couple more weeks. by then i will have gotten some good paychecks from my good summer job, and i will probably be able to afford whatever filter i want. 

unless several people tell me the 2213 would work, i will save up and get the 2215.

thanks for the help ben.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

anyone else? should i get the 2213 or 2215?


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

i have the Ecco 2234 on my 29g and it is absolutely amazing. it's my first Eheim and the thing works miracles. it's almost completely silent, runs like a dream, is high quality, and is a snap to prime (I've heard the classics are a bit more cumbersome). i suggest you at least look at them. i got it from bigals' for $79, i think.


----------

